# Release Date - Sooner than we think?



## chorney (Jun 10, 2010)

A close friend sat down with an Apple rep yesterday and she was told that Rogers will be releasing the iPhone 4 on June 24th. (Yes at WWDC we were told July I know) 

I'm not sure how true with is but it seems to fit as every single Rogers date announcement question is answered "in weeks to come". Why not say July?

Maybe the iPhone didn't pass inspection in Canada yet and therefore Steve Jobs couldn't say. But I do know internally all Rogers managers are being told that the iPhone is scheduled to be released June 24 in Canada!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Interesting. Wouldn't surprise me, and it would make me very happy! Haha.

I've been debating switching to Telus or Bell because of some reception issues I've been having with Rogers. Only problem is I have a really great plan with Rogers, and when I renew, I'll get 15% off my bill every month due to a promotion with Eastlink. So I may just stay with Rogers. We shall see.

I hope you're right though - I'm excited for this new phone!


----------



## AdamSnow (May 28, 2010)

Goes against everything Apple.

They would lose a lot of credibility doing that, and they won't position themselves like that.

You'll see it in July.


----------



## chorney (Jun 10, 2010)

It has nothing to do with credibility. Maybe Apple ligamently though that it would not get approved in time for June 24 release and therefore told us July?

Better for apple to tell us a July release and move it June then vice versa. And honestly, Canada was first release last time around. Not really any other reason I can think of for the delay to Canada other than getting it approved.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I doubt we get it in June - maybe early July. 
Plus there is this rumour going around as to why the delay.



> The reason why the iphone 4 is not launching in Canada on June 24th is due to Quebec Bill 60 that becomes law on June 30th. Because of Bill 60, every carrier operating in Quebec will have to create new Terms and Conditions for their Quebec subscribers. This Bill will set rules on how carriers must deal with their Quebec customers.
> 
> Some of the new rules that Quebec customers will see
> 1)Starting June 30th, In a Quebec advertisement, carriers must display the full cost of the plan including SAF/911.GRRF fees in the price of their advertisement. Example $40 cityfido plan will be displayed as $40.40 plan.
> ...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

so if it was Quebec's fault why does every other province have to wait? I hope if rogers gets it on the 24th fido gets it as well cause they have the lowest cost for the voice plan which fits me. Will see soon if not will be waiting for about 44 days till near the end of July.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sigh* why can't those carrier laws go into effect Nation-wide? If that's truly the reason behind the iPhone 4 delay, then I don't mind - I'd rather have those protections (even though I'm not in QC, so I won't get 'em).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chorney said:


> A close friend sat down with an Apple rep yesterday and she was told that Rogers will be releasing the iPhone 4 on June 24th. (Yes at WWDC we were told July I know)
> 
> I'm not sure how true with is but it seems to fit as every single Rogers date announcement question is answered "in weeks to come". Why not say July?
> 
> Maybe the iPhone didn't pass inspection in Canada yet and therefore Steve Jobs couldn't say. But I do know internally all Rogers managers are being told that the iPhone is scheduled to be released June 24 in Canada!


It will be. It's just that Rogers, fools as they are, will try to sell as many BlackBerry's and other wanna-be's as they can in the meantime. Rogers always underpromotes Apple products, probably because they make less commission on them, and then sudden;y they'll find themselves shortstocked with waiting lists, which they'll also mess up, and people will be waiting for months for the new iPhone from Rogers, and they'll try to sell you a BlackBerry or and HTC or an LG or an Android or something in the meantime. It's been the pattern for a while now.

Save yourself the hassle; buy the new iPhone if you really want one on June 24 at an Apple Store and set it up on-line from the store with Rogers, Bell, Telus or whomever you choose. It's just that easy.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I think June = July in their mind for some reason. I don't see it launching for Bell/Rogers until July 24th. 

After my n97 crashed 6 times in the last 3 days, I'm tempted to drop the full price of the iphone 4...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why the f*** does it matter anyway?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> why the f*** does it matter anyway?


+1 :clap:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> I doubt we get it in June - maybe early July.
> Plus there is this rumour going around as to why the delay.


Can you post a link to this information?

These new rules should be Canada wide.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Save yourself the hassle; buy the new iPhone if you really want one on June 24 at an Apple Store and set it up on-line from the store with Rogers, Bell, Telus or whomever you choose. It's just that easy.


I find your response intriguing... Is it truly possible to go to an Apple Store and purchase it (at the $200 price) and set it up online? From my understanding, the only way to get an iPhone in Canada was to purchase it at a carrier store.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I highly doubt we will see it any earlier than july there seems to be alot of new members claiming to know a sure hell of alot....


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Hawk2416 said:


> I find your response intriguing... Is it truly possible to go to an Apple Store and purchase it (at the $200 price) and set it up online? From my understanding, the only way to get an iPhone in Canada was to purchase it at a carrier store.


I bought my 3GS last summer from the Apple Store but HAD to renew my 3yr contract with Rogers. My upgrade was exactly one year, now Rogers is telling me upgrades are based on your second year? What do they care, they'd be better off charging me $299, cause there's no way I'm paying full price for the iPhone, and then they can renew my 3yr contract AGAIN!!! If they will not allow me to upgrade, I'll pay them the damn cancellation fee and go with a new carrier, tired of these carriers controlling what and how we use OUR phones. bunch of BS if you ask me, and it's NEVER clear beforehand.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Are Telus and Bell any different?


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

techgirl said:


> Are Telus and Bell any different?


Different in which way?


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Don't they have the same contracts and renewal policies? I was with Bell prior to Rogers and have found Rogers more responsive. 

As for upgrades, I am eligible this summer but truly don't understand people that did sign a three year contract complaining about not getting upgrades one year in, that's why I didn't get the 3gs when it came out, it would have cost me more because my upgrade entitlement hadn't kicked in.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

techgirl said:


> but truly don't understand people that did sign a three year contract complaining about not getting upgrades one year in


I can't understand it either. You don't want a contract don't sign for 3 years and go pay the full price. Yet people thought they wanted to be cool and get the latest iPhone (3Gs) and now then want to have Rogers give them another discount after just one year. Please.

I also don't understand why people feel the need to ask questions about their Rogers contract on any website. Why don't you just call and ask you will get your answer in minutes. I have its so easy.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

If the phone discount is to be subsidized over the life of phone, why don't I get a discount for having my own phone? In fact I get punished, there are a list of little things that people who don't sign contracts don't get.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Can you post a link to this information?
> 
> These new rules should be Canada wide.


+1, how do we petition our provincial governments to grow a backbone on this issue?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> It will be. It's just that Rogers, fools as they are, will try to sell as many BlackBerry's and other wanna-be's as they can in the meantime. Rogers always underpromotes Apple products, probably because they make less commission on them, and then sudden;y they'll find themselves shortstocked with waiting lists, which they'll also mess up, and people will be waiting for months for the new iPhone from Rogers, and they'll try to sell you a BlackBerry or and HTC or an LG or an Android or something in the meantime. It's been the pattern for a while now.


Businesses exist to turn a profit; if Apple is supplying carries with iPhones with **** poor profit margins, kind of like the margins independent Apple Resellers see, then I'm honestly not surprised if Rogers, or other carriers, don't put in much effort to promote or sell the iPhone. If Apple makes the iPhone a highly profitable item to sell for carriers, then carriers will ramp up their efforts to sell them. Basic business economics at work.

Of course, I don't know what the profit margins on iPhones are for carriers, but I find it hard to believe they're worth writing home about.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Early release or not, doesn't matter. All I am thankful for is that I won't have to upgrade through the Rogers stores this year. They won't screw me like they did on launch day last year. Hittin' up an Apple Store this year for my purchase cause Rogers simply can't get it right.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

sheamus said:


> If the phone discount is to be subsidized over the life of phone, why don't I get a discount for having my own phone? In fact I get punished, there are a list of little things that people who don't sign contracts don't get.


let me get this right.

You have your own phone and you are not on a contract meaning you could leave at anytime?

All you are is a month to month customer. You pay for the service you receive. But if you sign a contract and say you will remain a customer for 3 years, they will give a discount on the phone and maybe other benefits.

I don't understand how you don't see the reason for contracts? 

It goes the same way for the cable service I have. If I stay with them for 2 years I get the HD PVR rental for free. Do you see the pattern yet?

Its called customer loyalty. I do the same thing with my customers. if they sign on for 3 years they get a discount but for those who don't they get no discount.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Early release or not, doesn't matter. All I am thankful for is that I won't have to upgrade through the Rogers stores this year. They won't screw me like they did on launch day last year. Hittin' up an Apple Store this year for my purchase cause Rogers simply can't get it right.


I have never had a problem, I have even done it over the phone. What people don't know is that you don't have to go wait in line. You can simply call Rogers customer service and tell them you want the phone, they mail it out and you get it within the next couple of days. So simple.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I have never had a problem, I have even done it over the phone. What people don't know is that you don't have to go wait in line. You can simply call Rogers customer service and tell them you want the phone, they mail it out and you get it within the next couple of days. So simple.


It is simple, but I can't be home to accept any packages via FedEx or Puralator, whatever they use these days, and it's just far more practical for me to walk 5 minutes to the Apple Store in Rideau Centre and get it directly from Apple.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> people thought they wanted to be cool and get the latest iPhone (3Gs) and now then want to have Rogers give them another discount after just one year. Please.


AT&T has bumped all existing 3GS early adopters with upgrade eligibility. I think that's why they expect Rogers to do the same (they will not. They wouldn't budge on 3Gs for 3G owners, why do it now?).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> AT&T has bumped all existing 3GS early adopters with upgrade eligibility. I think that's why they expect Rogers to do the same (they will not. They wouldn't budge on 3Gs for 3G owners, why do it now?).


Yeah true. But why do people think we would get equal to what the US does.

US pop. = 330 Mil, Canada pop. 30 Mil.

The markets are different.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> AT&T has bumped all existing 3GS early adopters with upgrade eligibility. I think that's why they expect Rogers to do the same *(they will not. They wouldn't budge on 3Gs for 3G owners, why do it now?).*


What are you referring to? Rogers budged HUGE last year for iPhone 3G users and let a lot of them upgrade to the 3GS. It was the Fido customers who kind got Screwed (only $100 bonus FIDO dollars, regardless of how much you spent each month).

This is what was offered last year:












iphoneincanada.ca said:


> Rogers Upgrade Policy
> Existing iPhone 3G Rogers customers:
> 
> Option #1
> ...














iphoneincanada.ca said:


> Fido Upgrade Policy
> Existing iPhone 3G Fido customers:
> 
> Use FidoDollars towards the purchase of a no-term iPhone 3GS
> ...


SOURCE: Rogers/Fido Extend iPhone 3GS Upgrade Policy | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users

Problem is - no-one knows what will happen this year till Rogers announces it. So everyone just hold your horses and wait till Rogers posts something on the Redboard.


----------



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

I recall being offered sweet f*** all from Fido last year when I wanted to upgrade to the 3GS. 

For all the Fido customers out there, let's hope our patience is rewarded this time around.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Its called customer loyalty. I do the same thing with my customers. if they sign on for 3 years they get a discount but for those who don't they get no discount.


You have a point with this.

I guess my problem is if I have my own phone, and I sign a contract for 2 or 3 years, I feel like I should receive some benefit over someone who signs the same contract, but gets $500 off an smartphone. Say, like knocking the price of my monthly bill down by the cost of $500 over the life of my contract. T-Mobile in the US does this, and most European carriers operate this way. So my line of thinking can't be too far out to lunch. I would just like the choice.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> Problem is - no-one knows what will happen this year till Rogers announces it. So everyone just hold your horses and wait till Rogers posts something on the Redboard.


Dude, that logic and evidence is not accepted here. Only totally unfounded claims and bad memories are allowed here.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

spiffychristian said:


> they delayed the ipad by a whole month, so i don't think it would be big deal to make the iphone a month earlier.
> 
> would actually work to their benefit.


I hope they dont delay the iphone XX)


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

sheamus said:


> You have a point with this.
> 
> I guess my problem is if I have my own phone, and I sign a contract for 2 or 3 years, I feel like I should receive some benefit over someone who signs the same contract, but gets $500 off an smartphone. Say, like knocking the price of my monthly bill down by the cost of $500 over the life of my contract. T-Mobile in the US does this, and most European carriers operate this way. So my line of thinking can't be too far out to lunch. I would just like the choice.


I agree. Its obvious that they have roughly $200 per year built in to the contracts to cover the cost of the phone. As a new subscriber with my own phone, why should I have to pay that cost?


----------

